# just finished the LED door handles. pic and videos



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

fantastic


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think they came out great!!!!!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, great job bud! Should be very proud that was a lot more involved than it seemed and yet came out looking really factory option!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to take apart my door panels man lol. In the end i would be like "hmm where does this extra bolt go??". Looks good though man  The cruze is coming out to be pretty sweet.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

If they weren't such a pain in the ass to retrofit I would have done it by now. It looks friggn awesome,,


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

yes it was really hard and all worth it. thanks guys. The lights are looking great so great!!!!!!!


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

post a picture or video taken at night, that would show how good are they


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely SICK!!!!

Great Car!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

You have a car of the month if not the year. Very very nice!!!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Def the most mods... I love the door handles, just not a fan of the side graphics but to each their own. overall it works!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to start the next mod!!!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Which is?!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol vertical doors or 18inch black lip with black and silver 20 spokes


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, all 4 doors?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know yet maybe the front 2 for now


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Ehh...


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

That looks amazing where did you ever find those or decide to do it?


----------



## Georgytonk (Aug 16, 2012)

Well its really a great work indeed and so no doubt better result !
Yo do post the pics.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Where did you get those i been looking for a set and how hard was it to install...myabe you could do a write up for DIY


----------

